# DN.ca / Market / RedTag



## dancarls (Aug 2, 2022)

Market Page: dn.ca/market/redtag​


*One Word Domains*

*Krall.ca**Kenco.ca**Lumax.ca**Tsla.ca**Relieve.ca**Cardero.ca**Akumal.ca**Redfield.ca**Invisions.ca**Celer.ca**clayoquot.ca**Riona.ca**Bille.ca**Wellcraft.ca**Sendy.ca**Plano.ca**Matel.ca**Accer.ca*



*Finance / Tax / Crypto*

*TaxCanada.ca**YieldFarming.ca**CreditExpert.ca**MarketMastery.ca**SafeTrade.ca**cTrade.ca**WireMoney.ca**TransferMoney.ca**FlexPay.ca**FastTax.ca**CommercialLending.ca**VirtualPay.ca**MerchantProcessing.ca**CryptoLawyer.ca**DigitalPay.ca*



*Transportation*

*EuroAuto.ca**VancouverDisposal.ca**MarineSafety.ca**GoElectric.ca**GasMart.ca**VancouverRecycling.ca**DriveWise.ca**DeliveryMan.ca*


*Geo / Lead gen / Trades*

*CanadaWay.ca**CalgaryRenovation.ca**ReginaCleaner.ca**FirstAidTraining.ca**AdCopy.ca**RankandRent.ca**ManageSM.com**TicketWorks.ca**LeadFunnels.ca**LocalLead.ca**EasySeo.ca**BillboardRental.ca**BillboardRentals.ca**SchoolPortraits.ca**BrandVision.ca**FloodExperts.ca**VancouverRoofer.ca**VancouverArchitect.ca**LeadPages.ca**Wellcraft.ca**IslandPrincess.ca**IslandFinancial.ca**IslandCreditUnion.ca**LocalTalk.ca**AirSystems.ca**LiveTalk.ca**CanadiantissueBank.ca**CanadianTissueBank.com*



*Gaming / Computer *

*GameVision.ca**GameCredit.ca**GameCredits.ca**GamingComputer.ca*GamingComputers.ca*GameCoin.ca**GameCoins.ca**ComputerSoftware.ca*





*Shopping / Store / Sales*

*ElectronicDepot.ca**WholesaleFlowers.ca**RawBar.ca**EasyCart.ca**LaceGuards.com**IslandBuzz.ca**CraftFood.ca**BuyUsed.ca**PetNutrition.ca**OrganicSpirits.ca**SideBusiness.ca**ImMastery.com**WizardsHollow.com**UrbanFoods.ca**RawFoods.ca**PetCutters.com**Companiondoll.com*



*Fitness / Sports / Health *

*SportsBreak.ca**TorontoYoga.ca**MyTrainer.ca**DigestiveRepair.com**OnlineFitness.ca**AlternativeWellness.ca**WhiteSmile.ca**ChildrensHealth.ca**ImmunitySupplement.com**PrivateNursing.ca**IdealWeightloss.ca**FreshWaterAngler.ca**YourSmile.ca**WaterIonizer.ca**VancouverHealth.ca**VancityOptical.com**SurgicalWeightloss.ca**VancityDental.com**SmileDoctor.ca**GlutenFreeRecipes.ca**HealthandNutrition.ca**FreshBrew.ca**FitnessOutlet.ca**BioWellness.ca**BCMedical.ca**BreathSample.com*



*Travel Domains*

*Akumal.ca **PriceDropTravel.ca**TravelProfessionals.ca**Clayoquot.ca**LastMinuteTravelDeals.ca**VancityTravel.com**TravelandInsurance.com**LastMinuteTravelDeal.ca**VancityTravel.ca**AllAboard.ca**PersonalTravelInsurance.com**DiscountFlight.ca**VacationFinder.ca**LastMinuteDeal.ca**OgdenPoint.ca**DiscountTicket.ca**TicketsDirect.ca **HotelFinder.ca*


*Legal / Insurance *

*LegalVision.ca**LawyerTime.ca**Preventis.ca**FamilyLifeInsurance.ca**TradeLawyer.ca**DurhamLaw.ca**AviationInsurance.ca**AircraftInsurance.ca**LegalDefense.ca**LegalPetition.com**CopyrightLawyer.ca**WcLaw.ca**MedicalLaw.ca**LawTalk.ca**Homecoverage.ca**CompetitiveInsurance.ca**BetterInsurance.ca**InsuranceProviders.ca**CanadianAutoCredit.ca*


*Real Estate / Housing / Accommodation *

*SharedHousing.ca**WaterfrontListing.ca**WaterfrontListings.ca**WirelessHome.ca**PacificProperties.ca**MarketListings.ca**VancityRealty.com**DigitalRealty.ca*




Contact
Twitter @RedTagDomain
msg via dn.ca [/B]


----------



## dancarls (Aug 10, 2022)

a work in progress..


----------



## dancarls (Nov 13, 2022)

Playing with Making Logos for some domains.


----------



## dancarls (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## dancarls (Nov 20, 2022)

*AviationInsurance.ca*


----------

